# Soundausgabe mit Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) zu leise

## EOF

Wie das Topic schon beschreib ist der Sound recht leise und auch mit inear Kopfhörer schlecht zu hören.

Alsamixer liefert

```

Soundausgabe mit Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) zu leise

```

und ist auf maximum.

lspci liefert

```

# lspci -k -s 00:1b.0

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

```

Sonst funktioniert der Sound tadelos.

Folgender Thread im englischen Form hilft nicht

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-716921-highlight-conexant.html

Setzen der Kernel-Option hilft nicht.

----------

## musv

Idee wäre eventuell oss4. Gerade bei Onboard-Chips bringt oss4 ziemlich viel. Die Soundausgabe ist auch wesentlich lauter möglich als mit alsa.

----------

## UTgamer

Noch besserer Tip, für 5-30€ eine vernünftige Soundkarte anzulegen, es gibt nämlich,

a) keinen gut Onboardchipsatzton und

b) kostet eine Mixeremulationsschicht immer viel Gesammtperformance eines Systems.

Bevor man sich dauerhaft mit schlechten oder fehlerhaften Emulationsschichten (Mixer) die Tage und Nächte um die Ohren haut, sollte man einfach grundsätzlich nur Soundhardware mit Hardwaremixing verwenden, die gibts wiederum nicht Onboard soll heissen diese kann man nur als Steckkarte erhalten!

Vernünftige Karten die nicht nur HWMix unterstützen sondern auch noch Klang haben:

http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Tag-HWMIX

Sorry, aber das ist einfach der beste Tip, kein Rauschen, Knistern, Stereoübersprechen mehr und anständige Lautstärke auch noch dazu.

Gruß

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> b) kostet eine Mixeremulationsschicht immer viel Gesammtperformance eines Systems. 

 

Also, sorry aber das ist schonmal ziemlicher Schwachsinn. Die Performance-Einbußen durch einen Softwaremixer sind (wenn überhaupt) verschwindend gering. Sonst müssten 90% aller PC-Benutzer an schlechter Performance leiden, denn so gut wie keine "moderne" Soundkarte wird mehr mit einem Hardware-Mixer ausgestattet. Typischerweise hast du eh nur ein Programm laufen, das dauerhaft Sound ausgibt. Schließlich wirst du nicht oft etwa zwei Filme gleichzeitig schauen wollen.  :Smile:  Der Aufwand durch das Mixing ist daher nicht sonderlich groß. Erst bei vielen Soundquellen dürfte sich das überhaupt bemerkbar machen und einen solchen Mixing-Aufwand hat man im Alltag nunmal eigentlich nie.

Früher war das Standard, weil die Karten einen Wavetabel-Synthesizer mit dabei hatten und dieser braucht einen Mixer. Da neuere Karten keinen Synthesizer mehr haben (MIDI für den Normalbenutzer ist tot), haben sie auch keinen "teuren" Mixerchip mehr drauf.

Das snd-hda-intel hat einen "model=" Parameter, den man für verschiedene Karten unterschiedlich setzen sollte. Eventuell braucht deine Karte einen speziellen Parameter, damit sie richtig funktioniert.

Ansonsten: Hast du mal wirklich mit allen Mixern rumgespielt. Die Bezeichnungen der einzelnen Regler sind zum teil recht Abenteuerlich.  :Wink:  Vielleicht liegt da ja irgendwo der Hund begraben.

----------

## firefly

Eventuell hilft auch die neueste Version von alsa-driver (1.0.18a)

----------

## EOF

Der alsa-driver ist doch laut gentoo alsa howto nicht mehr gewollt, oder?

Beim changelog vom alsa-projekt sehe ich:

```

# Changes v1.0.14rc2 v1.0.14rc3 (72,957 bytes)

105: + Conexant Riptide driver

160: - hda-codec - More fixes for Conexant HD Audio support

[b]550: ... Fixed the silent output problem on laptops with Conexant Cx20551 codec[/b]

813: + Conexant Riptide driver

1118: - hda-codec - More fixes for Conexant HD Audio support 

```

Ich habe aber den Conexant Cx20561. Wie sehe ich welche version vom

alsa-treiber in meinem kernel (gentoo-sources) 2.6.18 ist?

----------

## firefly

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Der alsa-driver ist doch laut gentoo alsa howto nicht mehr gewollt, oder?

 

Soweit ich weis liegt es daran, dass der alsa Maintainer das alsa-driver Paket nicht mehr Unterstützen möchte. Die neuste version ist aber im portage

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Ich habe aber den Conexant Cx20561. Wie sehe ich welche Version vom
> 
> alsa-treiber in meinem kernel (gentoo-sources) 2.6.18 ist?

 

In der Datei include/sound/version.h im kernel source Verzeichnis ist die Alsa Version enthalten.

----------

## EOF

in /usr/src/linux/include/sound/version.h steht 

```

/* include/version.h */

#define CONFIG_SND_VERSION "1.0.18rc3"

#define CONFIG_SND_DATE ""

```

Nehme an, die haben meinen chip bzgl. der lautstärke noch nicht berücksichtigt.

Ich habe daher einen bug beim alsa-projekt gemeldet.

Wäre trotzdem dankbar, wenn noch jemand eine idee hat.

----------

